# World's Dumbest Oscar



## SGT Z (Jul 7, 2010)

I think I have the world's dumbest Oscar. He insists upon being near the blood parrot. The blood parrot doesn't like him. He nips at the oscar a lot even though they're the exact same size. They're both small juveniles. You'd think he would have learned by now to stay away.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Hah. I have an angelfish that isn't very smart either. He swims around looking up a lot. He'll also go and eat bubbles. It's interesting.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

young cichlids like to school, older ones want to be left alone. Sounds like the parrot is more mature. Looking up all the time in a tank that's fed flake means that the fish is a optimist.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

lol typical angel fish is all i have to say. at work when we get angel fish its only once a year and we get 500 at a time so all of our holding tanks in the back get completely filled with them. its pretty interesting when you walk past they all dart to the surface and start poking around!


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Poor oscar, just wants to be friends.


----------



## SGT Z (Jul 7, 2010)

Yeah, I'm watching them right now. Poor Oscar is getting chased by Goldie. Once Goldie stops chasing him, Oscar swims right back next to her as if nothing happened. The funny thing is they're both very close to being the same size, but a lot of Goldie's body is her tail fin. Oscar is much bigger in weight. I'm finally getting a bigger tank this weekend. He'll still probably want to be right next to her. Little dummy.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Be ready with a divider. Separate if you see blood, or oscar loses significant finage.


----------



## JimW/Oscar (Jul 4, 2010)

The BP should be nice to the oscar, soon enough the oscar's growth will outrun the BP's and Ol' oscar suddenly most likely won't be so friendly anymore.


----------



## SGT Z (Jul 7, 2010)

Oscar is slighlty bigger than Goldie now, so it seems like he weathered the storm. A lit nip area in his tail fin has grown back so it looks like Goldie doesn't hurt him anymore. Goldie will still chase him off from time to time because Oscar still wants to be attached at the hip, but she doesn't nip anymore. Oscar has also developed a thin white line around the edge of his fins, which I read is normal and to be expected, so I guess he's starting to mature. Good for you, Oscar.


----------

